# Is this new Balenciaga inside tag?



## natalia0128

i just purchased new Balenciaga bag. Something was new to me when i looked at the inside tag. Smaller compared with previous season just only” Balenciaga” no series or Made in Italy print. But inside the zipper, there is another tag come with made in Italy p and series numbers 
 The pictures are included below. Does it look strange to anyone?


----------



## muchstuff

natalia0128 said:


> i just purchased new Balenciaga bag. Something was new to me when i looked at the inside tag. Smaller compared with previous season just only” Balenciaga” no series or Made in Italy print. But inside the zipper, there is another tag come with made in Italy p and series numbers
> The pictures are included below. Does it look strange to anyone?


These are the new tags. Is there a "Y" on the tag with the style numbers?


----------



## ksuromax

natalia0128 said:


> i just purchased new Balenciaga bag. Something was new to me when i looked at the inside tag. Smaller compared with previous season just only” Balenciaga” no series or Made in Italy print. But inside the zipper, there is another tag come with made in Italy p and series numbers
> The pictures are included below. Does it look strange to anyone?


no, it doesn't.
That's the new tag for AW18/19
Zipper head has changed, too


----------



## natalia0128

muchstuff said:


> These are the new tags. Is there a "Y" on the tag with the style numbers?


yes, it has Y. what does that mean?



ksuromax said:


> no, it doesn't.
> That's the new tag for AW18/19
> Zipper head has changed, too


what  is new with zipper head??



muchstuff said:


> These are the new tags. Is there a "Y" on the tag with the style numbers?


I also found the current one with the Z too at the last row of serie numbers


----------



## muchstuff

natalia0128 said:


> yes, it has Y. what does that mean?


"Y" denotes F/W 2018 season.


----------



## ksuromax

natalia0128 said:


> what  is new with zipper head??


double B


----------



## nOonza

ksuromax said:


> double B


Oh so there’s double b on zipper head, right? I just got my mini city logo strap and double b zipper head is bothering me now.


----------



## muchstuff

nOonza said:


> Oh so there’s double b on zipper head, right? I just got my mini city logo strap and double b zipper head is bothering me now.


The double B is the current zipper head.


----------



## nOonza

muchstuff said:


> The double B is the current zipper head.


Thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

nOonza said:


> Thank you so much!


No worries!


----------



## CeeJay

Oh .. here we go again re: tags, letters, etc. - just to confuse all us old (no - not age-wise) Bal enthusiasts!!!  'Y' in the old days was 2006 Spring/Summer!  I wish they would come up with something different .. but, given that .. can we make sure to add this info the Balenciaga Reference Library so that we all know this 'new' (to me) information???


----------



## muchstuff

CeeJay said:


> Oh .. here we go again re: tags, letters, etc. - just to confuse all us old (no - not age-wise) Bal enthusiasts!!!  'Y' in the old days was 2006 Spring/Summer!  I wish they would come up with something different .. but, given that .. can we make sure to add this info the Balenciaga Reference Library so that we all know this 'new' (to me) information???


Two schools of thought in my mind...how much info do we put in the reference   threads? I can understand the seasonal colours (and I SO wish you were still able to get those @CeeJay!) as these are really helpful for everyone, but do we want to put in all of the small details we look for when authenticating? I don't know if putting them in a handy format for counterfeiters to find and use is a great idea . Any other opinions?


----------



## CeeJay

muchstuff said:


> Two schools of thought in my mind...how much info do we put in the reference   threads? I can understand the seasonal colours (and I SO wish you were still able to get those @CeeJay!) as these are really helpful for everyone, but do we want to put in all of the small details we look for when authenticating? I don't know if putting them in a handy format for counterfeiters to find and use is a great idea . Any other opinions?


I see your point @muchstuff , but we never used to include "pictures" .. just (kind of) the particulars - as in "leather tag", Year/Season Letter - stuff like that.  The only reason why I say this, is because .. honestly, when I first saw pictures of this 'type' of bag in another thread, I immediately thought "FAKE" because the tag was so different.  It's really more for us .. but then again, I'm not sure I can truly authenticate any of the new bags anymore .. I'm just an OLDIE (won't say farty though) - HA HA HA!!!


----------



## muchstuff

CeeJay said:


> I see your point @muchstuff , but we never used to include "pictures" .. just (kind of) the particulars - as in "leather tag", Year/Season Letter - stuff like that.  The only reason why I say this, is because .. honestly, when I first saw pictures of this 'type' of bag in another thread, I immediately thought "FAKE" because the tag was so different.  It's really more for us .. but then again, I'm not sure I can truly authenticate any of the new bags anymore .. I'm just an OLDIE (won't say farty though) - HA HA HA!!!


Tell me about it, the number of changes that have happened re: tags, zipper heads, etc. in the last handful of seasons, jeez. Not only to fonts but location in the bag as well. Front tag and back tag can now be separate and in different places, some styles the tag "back" is in the pocket but with others it's hidden down a side seam...Give me the oldies tags any day .


----------



## CeeJay

muchstuff said:


> Tell me about it, the number of changes that have happened re: tags, zipper heads, etc. in the last handful of seasons, jeez. Not only to fonts but location in the bag as well. Front tag and back tag can now be separate and in different places, some styles the tag "back" is in the pocket but with others it's hidden down a side seam...Give me the oldies tags any day .


WHAT??? .. down a side seam???  I know other brands have done this, but what's the point with Balenciaga?  Honestly, given their resale value now, who would really want to fake one of the new bags?  Totally still see fake oldies, and heck .. they aren't even good fakes anymore!!!


----------



## muchstuff

CeeJay said:


> WHAT??? .. down a side seam???  I know other brands have done this, but what's the point with Balenciaga?  Honestly, given their resale value now, who would really want to fake one of the new bags?  Totally still see fake oldies, and heck .. they aren't even good fakes anymore!!!


Primarily the everyday totes but I haven't looked at many of the current bags to see if there have been any other changes, time for me to get my sleuth-suit on I guess. But I honestly don't even want to PRETEND to be interested enough in those Hello Kitty bags to check out the tags . And yeah, some of the fakes you see on places like eBay are laughable!


----------



## CeeJay

muchstuff said:


> Primarily the everyday totes but I haven't looked at many of the current bags to see if there have been any other changes, time for me to get my sleuth-suit on I guess. But I honestly don't even want to PRETEND to be interested enough in those Hello Kitty bags to check out the tags . And yeah, some of the fakes you see on places like eBay are laughable!


Right? .. I showed my husband the Hello Kitty bag yesterday, and he laughed so hard .. at 5'10" in stocking feet and a large frame (bones) to add to that, I would look SO RIDICULOUS carrying something like that .. it is laughable!  Then again, to pay that much $$$ for a bag like that? .. HECK NO!!!


----------



## muchstuff

CeeJay said:


> Right? .. I showed my husband the Hello Kitty bag yesterday, and he laughed so hard .. at 5'10" in stocking feet and a large frame (bones) to add to that, I would look SO RIDICULOUS carrying something like that .. it is laughable!  Then again, to pay that much $$$ for a bag like that? .. HECK NO!!!


I can see it working on young Asian women that dress to that aesthetic, as it originated in Japan and has crossed over to include other Asian cultures and yes, I think it would look cute that way.  I wouldn't be surprised to see it out and about in Vancouver as we have a strong Asian demographic and there's a fair amount of disposable income there. NBit I think anyone over about 24 would have to be carrying it ironically .


----------



## CeeJay

muchstuff said:


> I can see it working on young Asian women that dress to that aesthetic, as it originated in Japan and has crossed over to include other Asian cultures and yes, I think it would look cute that way.  I wouldn't be surprised to see it out and about in Vancouver as we have a strong Asian demographic and there's a fair amount of disposable income there. NBit I think anyone over about 24 would have to be carrying it ironically .


For sure, yes .. Vancouver has a large Asian population; I could see it there.  Then again, I could also see it here in LA since we also have a large-size Asian population .. and it wouldn't surprise me to see it in Beverly Hills.  I betcha Barneys would have carried it, especially in the BH store .. but alas, they are no more!


----------



## atlantis1982

muchstuff said:


> Primarily the everyday totes but I haven't looked at many of the current bags to see if there have been any other changes, time for me to get my sleuth-suit on I guess. But I honestly don't even want to PRETEND to be interested enough in those Hello Kitty bags to check out the tags . And yeah, some of the fakes you see on places like eBay are laughable!


Is the new thing for counterfeiters faking the Hourglass?  I can't count how many times I'll see some newbie seller with a NWT Hourglass being sold for maybe $300-$400.  "I need the money so I'm letting it go cheap!"  Mercari is full of them to the point that different sellers (from allegedly different states) are using the same pics in their listings.


----------



## muchstuff

atlantis1982 said:


> Is the new thing for counterfeiters faking the Hourglass?  I can't count how many times I'll see some newbie seller with a NWT Hourglass being sold for maybe $300-$400.  "I need the money so I'm letting it go cheap!"  Mercari is full of them to the point that different sellers (from allegedly different states) are using the same pics in their listings.


I honestly can’t comment on the hourglass, I’ve not been interested enough to keep up with a lot of the current styles tbh. But yeah that sounds pretty suspect.


----------



## ksuromax

atlantis1982 said:


> Is the new thing for counterfeiters faking the Hourglass?  I can't count how many times I'll see some newbie seller with a NWT Hourglass being sold for maybe $300-$400.  "I need the money so I'm letting it go cheap!"  Mercari is full of them to the point that different sellers (from allegedly different states) are using the same pics in their listings.


yep, i saw fakes at over 1k, unfortunately it's an easy bag to imitate, hardly any useful marker, i.e. zipper head is almost impossible to capture, stamp is hidden inside the inner pocket and almost impossible to capture clearly, and the logo stamp is so tiny that you can't tell from the pix if it's just smudged print, or wrong font, unless the photo is super sharp and taken from the correct angle


----------



## monica661981

I am also confuse with the new code. Is this normal there are one letter z in the middle and another letter o at the back ?


----------



## muchstuff

monica661981 said:


> I am also confuse with the new code. Is this normal there are one letter z in the middle and another letter o at the back ?


That denotes an outlet bag as far as we know.


----------



## monica661981

muchstuff said:


> That denotes an outlet bag as far as we know.


Outlet meaning fake or real? Sorry i am new in this.


----------



## muchstuff

monica661981 said:


> Outlet meaning fake or real? Sorry i am new in this.


Outlet bags are authentic. If you want to be sure of yours you could post the applicable pics on the “authenticate this” thread.


----------



## monica661981

muchstuff said:


> Outlet bags are authentic. If you want to be sure of yours you could post the applicable pics on the “authenticate this” thread.


How to post at “authenticate this”? I mean i dont know how to create new post here


----------



## IntheOcean

monica661981 said:


> How to post at “authenticate this”? I mean i dont know how to create new post here


The same way you made this post. Scroll to the bottom of the page, write the message, attach pictures by clicking Attach files on the left. Post the attached pictures in full size, not as thumbnails. Click Post Reply, and you're done.


----------



## monica661981

IntheOcean said:


> The same way you made this post. Scroll to the bottom of the page, write the message, attach pictures by clicking Attach files on the left. Post the attached pictures in full size, not as thumbnails. Click Post Reply, and you're done.


Thank you


----------



## ellago

natalia0128 said:


> i just purchased new Balenciaga bag. Something was new to me when i looked at the inside tag. Smaller compared with previous season just only” Balenciaga” no series or Made in Italy print. But inside the zipper, there is another tag come with made in Italy p and series numbers
> The pictures are included below. Does it look strange to anyone?


Did you buy this in the balenciaga store?


----------



## muchstuff

ellago said:


> Did you buy this in the balenciaga store?


You’re responding to a post from 2018.


----------



## ccmndza

Hi! Im currently looking at this balenciaga bag from ig. Can you pls help me authenticate this?


----------



## muchstuff

ccmndza said:


> Hi! Im currently looking at this balenciaga bag from ig. Can you pls help me authenticate this?
> 
> View attachment 5641151
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641152
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641153
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641154


Not authentic in my opinion. In future please post authentication questions on the “authenticate this” thread.


----------

